# Annual WI Trip



## bullethead (May 18, 2019)

I like to share this here with the guys I talk to the most.
The gobbling went as the weather did.
Hot all week, gobbling was low and the birds willingness to play was even lower.
Finally after a morning thunder storm on Thursday the temp dropped a good bit for Friday morning and the birds really pepped up. We were leaving Friday about Noon but I was lucky to call in two longbeards at 6:10am off the roost and fill my tag.
The Sun was perfect for pics


----------



## gemcgrew (May 19, 2019)

Congrats on a successful trip.


----------



## bullethead (May 19, 2019)

Thanks Gem


----------



## ambush80 (May 20, 2019)

Good job!!


----------



## WaltL1 (May 20, 2019)

Nice!
Its good the birds didn't make it too easy on you. Builds character


----------



## bullethead (May 20, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> Nice!
> Its good the birds didn't make it too easy on you. Builds character


Lololol
I like to figure them out then wait them out...
If I get to squeeze the trigger...that is just icing on an already great cake.


----------



## atlashunter (May 20, 2019)

Nice looking bird. Do you actually eat them? I’ve heard they are awful.


----------



## bullethead (May 20, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> Nice looking bird. Do you actually eat them? I’ve heard they are awful.


Yes absolutely  we eat them. 
Can't oven bake them like a domestic turkey, they just don't have the fat in them to stay juicy. I have had them baked in an oven bag to keep the moisture in and it was....just ok.

We de-breast them and use the thighs and sometimes drums on younger birds. Either cook them in a crockpot till it falls apart and make bbq, buffalo turkey dip or hot turkey sandwiches.
But mostly we turn them into breakfast sausage or keilbasa.
All Delicious


----------



## 660griz (May 31, 2019)

bullethead said:


> Yes absolutely  we eat them.
> Can't oven bake them like a domestic turkey, they just don't have the fat in them to stay juicy. I have had them baked in an oven bag to keep the moisture in and it was....just ok.
> 
> We de-breast them and use the thighs and sometimes drums on younger birds. Either cook them in a crockpot till it falls apart and make bbq, buffalo turkey dip or hot turkey sandwiches.
> ...


Very nice. I am jealous. 
Try an InstaPot.


----------



## bullethead (May 31, 2019)

660griz said:


> Very nice. I am jealous.
> Try an InstaPot.


InstaPot, I will do a search, thanks Grizz


----------



## 660griz (Jun 3, 2019)

bullethead said:


> InstaPot, I will do a search, thanks Grizz


It is a pressure cooker. You get crock pot results in just a few minutes. Amazing stuff. My wife swears by it. I can attest.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 3, 2019)

660griz said:


> It is a pressure cooker. You get crock pot results in just a few minutes. Amazing stuff. My wife swears by it. I can attest.


I read up on it.
Definitely will buy one.
Slow cooker tenderness in less time. How can that be a bad thing???


----------

